# better then apple pie and chevy



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

the American way


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

made me smile


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like you've got the bases covered!

On a side note - the composition and photo quality is excellent.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha, very nice. Never thought to pour steel reserve in a chalice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

haha ..awesome dude


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I do not think a Steel Reserve and a cigar would go very good together! I can't stand drinking Steel Reserve. I have yet to find a good beer to go with a cigar yet. But this past weekend I had a few microbrew's out of Denver that I thought would pair good with a tasty maduro wrapper. Will have to give it a shot and write some reviews on it!

Otherwise, nice picture and set up.


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

I like Guinness and Cigars mmm


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cool pic Joe, nice!


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice shot! No pun intended. Nice to have all the essentials assembled in one area. For the record, I enjoy drinking cold beer while smoking a cigar.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

baddddmonkey said:


> I do not think a Steel Reserve and a cigar would go very good together! I can't stand drinking Steel Reserve. I have yet to find a good beer to go with a cigar yet. But this past weekend I had a few microbrew's out of Denver that I thought would pair good with a tasty maduro wrapper. Will have to give it a shot and write some reviews on it!
> 
> Otherwise, nice picture and set up.


I stopped drinking in 1994ish when I returned from Germany. American beer just sucks after youve been soakin up that stuff for 2 years! But a couple years ago I tried some NA for the first time.....again american beer sucked but I found one made by Guiness.....KALIBER. It rocks! I drink it everytime I have a cigar. Thank god it has no alcohol in it cause id be plastered alot thats how much of this I drink.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very cool pic there! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool, nice knife.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats a bad ass picture


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely doen, Joe. I am digging that the chalace is frosted.


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

Sweet pic...we need to have a couple of stogies down at Corona some time...!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats some combo. great pic


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent shot...


----------

